# Migration MobileMe => Icloud



## Yumie (12 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Lors de la migration d'un compte MobileMe vers Icloud, on ne peut pas fussionner un compte mobileme avec son apple ID ? On se retrouve donc avec deux compte icloud ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## r e m y (12 Octobre 2011)

Personellement, avant de m'inquiéter de ce point, j'aimerais savoir à quoi je m'expose si je demande la migration MObileMe vers iCloud (pour conserver mes adresse @mac.com) alors que je suis toujours sous SnowLeopard sans possibilité de passer à Lion (pour diverses raisons) 

Si je comprends bien la news de Mac G indiquant "Pendant la phase de test d'iCloud, Apple fournissait les adresses des serveurs pour l'utilisation dans d'autres logiciels ; ce n'est plus le cas.", non seulement je ne pourrai pas paramétrer iCal pour se synchroniser avec les calendriers en ligne dans le Cloud, encore moins Carnet d'adresses, mais... même Mail je ne pourrai pas le paramétrer pour relever mes boites @mac.com ???

Je rêve!!! ou plutôt je cauchermarde!!


----------



## Yumie (12 Octobre 2011)

Pour la question de snow leopard je ne sais pas , mais si snow leopard recoit une MJ pour iCloud, tu pourras lier tes comptes à ical, aux contacts etc... comme pour mobileMe. A condition qu'il y ait un panneau pour iCloud dans les prefèrences systèmes.


----------



## r e m y (12 Octobre 2011)

Je ne pense pas qu'une mise à jour soit proposée pour SnowLeopard. Apple indique partout que pour iCloud, il faut un ordinateur utilisant OS X Lion 10.7.2, Windows Vista ou Windows Seven.

POurtant, j'imagine qu'iCal dans le Cloud utilise toujours un serveur calDAV, il suffirait qu'Apple donne les adresse à utiliser pour paramétrer iCal sous SnowLeopard

Pareil pour Mail... je suppose que les comptes mail @me.com sont toujours gérés selon des protocoles standards! Mail de SnowLeopard devrait pouvoir être configuré correctement

Quant à Carnet d'adresses, là, je ne sais pas... mais au pire j'utiliserais un soft comme Sync Together de Markspace pour continuer à synchroniser mes Macs.


----------



## Maximouse (13 Octobre 2011)

Je reprends cette conversation pour éviter d'en ouvrir une autre

J'ai un pack familiale mobileme avec l'adresse principale que j'utilise et un sous compte crée pour ma femme avec sa  propre adresse.
Si j'effectue le transfert vers icloud, 
soit ma femme perd son adresse mail et continu à bénéficier de toutes mes app, musique, ...
soit elle ouvre son propre compte icloud et perd donc l'accès à l'ensemble des achats app musique et autre lié à mon compte principale.

J'ai bon?


----------



## iouze (13 Octobre 2011)

Cet iCloud
Nous somme beaucoup parmi les utilisateurs MobileMe à utiliser iDisk, or je n'ai toujours pas vu ou pas compris ce que vont devenir les données que je synchronisaient jusqu'à l'heure.
Je parle de fichiers stockés dans iDisk et synchronisés entre Mac, Pc, iPhone, Ipad.
Je me fous des 5 Go gratuits, je veux un service simple et correspondant à mon besoin et ke suis prêt à payer pour ça (ce que je fais depuis 2 ou 3 ans).


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (13 Octobre 2011)

Hello, 

Visiblement, cette page évoque déjà certains point posés ici : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4597?viewlocale=fr_FR

Est-ce que quelqu'un saurait comment on fait la migration d'un compte Me qui est verrouillé (arrêt de l'abonnement) vers la formule 5Go de iCloud ?
Sur le site de iCloud, quand j'essaye de me connecter, on me propose d'aller sur Me pour migrer mon compte, et sur Me, je ne peux pas rentrer, car mon compte est bloqué.


----------



## r e m y (13 Octobre 2011)

Ici les infos pour configurer Mail après migration iCloud si on n'utilise pas Lion
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4864

et ici quelqu'un ayant réussi à configurer iCal via le serveur https://p01-caldav.icloud.com (et peut-être bientôt Carnet d'adresses avec le serveur https://p01-contacts.icloud.com  )
https://discussions.apple.com/message/16352580#16352580


----------



## Goliath (14 Octobre 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> Ici les infos pour configurer Mail après migration iCloud si on n'utilise pas Lion
> http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4864
> 
> et ici quelqu'un ayant réussi à configurer iCal via le serveur https://p01-caldav.icloud.com (et peut-être bientôt Carnet d'adresses avec le serveur https://p01-contacts.icloud.com  )
> https://discussions.apple.com/message/16352580#16352580



...enfin une bonne nouvelle...


----------



## r e m y (14 Octobre 2011)

Goliath a dit:


> ...enfin une bonne nouvelle...



Il semble que le paramétrage de Mail et d'iCal fonctionne
Par contre personne n'a réussi à paramétrer Carnet d'adresses pour le moment

Et pour ceux qui souhaiteraient que SnowLeopard soit considéré a minima à l'égal de Vista et qu'Apple rende MacOS X 10.6 compatible avec iCloud, n'hésitez pas à le faire savoir

http://www.apple.com/feedback/icloud.html

Prenons Tim Cook au mot, lui qui disait que s'il y avait suffisamment de demande de nouvelles fonctionnalités seraient intégrées à iCloud


----------



## Pierre-Nico (14 Octobre 2011)

@ r e m y : juste une question (très naive), pourquoi ne pas passer à Lion ?

Ensuite moi j'ai un autre problème. J'utilise, comme beaucoup, un compte MobileMe et un compte iTunes, les deux sont différents. J'ai bien effectué la transition de MobileMe vers iCloud, mais, lors de cette transition, Apple à passer mon compte iTunes en compte iCloud également, sans rien me demander. Jusque la pas trop de soucis, seul problème, il a paramètré mon compte iTunes comme compte iCloud principal ! Je ne peux donc pas utiliser Flux de photo et Document dans le nuage avec mon ancien compte MobileMe   qui sont lié à mon compte iTunes.

Bref si vous avez une idée, je suis preneur !


----------



## r e m y (14 Octobre 2011)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> @ r e m y : juste une question (très naive), pourquoi ne pas passer à Lion ?...!



L'un de mes Macs n'est pas compatible Lion
Sur les autres j'ai encore des applications PowerPC dont pour certaines, je n'ai pas envie d'acheter la version INTEL (Photoshop par exemple, dont la version que je possède me convient tout à fait et la mise à jour est loin d'être donnée), et pour d'autres, elles n'existent tout simplement pas en version INTEL (et je n'ai pas envie de chercher des applications équivalentes vu que celles que j'utilise fonctionnent parfaitement)
Ensuite, mon impirmante/scanner Wifi, qui fonctionne parfaitement egalement, n'est pas compatible Lion (et je ne vois pas pourquoi je devrais racheter une imprimante)
D'autre part, je suis un grand utilisateur de FrontRow qui n'existe plus sous Lion

et plein d'autres raisons encore....


----------



## Goliath (14 Octobre 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> et plein d'autres raisons encore....


...c'est déjà assez comme ça....

...perso je ne suis pas du tout pressé de passer à Lion, mes Macs tournent très bien sous SL et je n'ai aucune envie de dépenser encore de l'argent pour certaines mises à jour quand en fin de compte tout me va très bien ainsi... sans oublier que je devrais gonfler mes machines avec plus de ram car apparemment Lion est assez gourmand...


----------



## docalaurent (14 Octobre 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> Ici les infos pour configurer Mail après migration iCloud si on n'utilise pas Lion
> http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4864
> 
> et ici quelqu'un ayant réussi à configurer iCal via le serveur https://p01-caldav.icloud.com (et peut-être bientôt Carnet d'adresses avec le serveur https://p01-contacts.icloud.com  )
> https://discussions.apple.com/message/16352580#16352580




Bonjour,

Dommage... les liens cités pour iCal demandent un identifiant et un mot de passe : on ne peut donc pas consulter les articles.

Par ailleurs, je suis moi aussi sous Snow Leopard, utilise iDisk avec un abonnement MobileMe renouvelé jusqu'en juin 2012, et n'ai aucune envie de me retrouver avec un iCloud sans iDisk. Ou alors, que mon iDisk migre aussi, avec le reste !

Pour l'instant, je ne comprends rien à la manip écrite en anglais pour migrer vers iCloud... Donc "wait and see" : je conserve MobileMe en l'état.


----------



## r e m y (15 Octobre 2011)

docalaurent a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Dommage... les liens cités pour iCal demandent un identifiant et un mot de passe : on ne peut donc pas consulter les articles.
> .....



Ah bon? moi il ne me demande rien...

Je copie donc ici les textes

When you set up the account in iCal use the CalDAV type, enter your apple id, password, and in the server addres use: p01-caldav.icloud.com.

Well, here's what works for calendars and contacts:



iCal: Add new account (CalDAV). User: Your full apple-ID (e.g xxx.xxx@gmail.com). Password: Apple-ID password. Server: Try icloud.com, caldav.icloud.com or p01-caldav.icloud.com (or p06-). Same goes for your iOS 4 device.



Address Book/Contacts: Haven't confirmed this yet, but it works for iOS 4 devices and Lion, using the same workaround. Add new account (CardDAV). User/pass as above. Server: icloud.com, contacts.icloud.com or p01-contacts.icloud.com (or p06-).


----------



## mearcanj (15 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
Voilà j'ai tout fait comme Apple a dis 
Une migration en bonne et due forme mobileme -> iCloud, je me retrouve dans mail avec deux comptes Un iCloud et un Mobileme avec tout en double, est ce que je peux effacer sans problème le compte mobileme ?


----------



## NickDour (18 Octobre 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> Ah bon? moi il ne me demande rien...
> 
> Je copie donc ici les textes
> 
> ...



Salut,
je tiens à te remercier car j'avais un problème:
- mon imac est sous Lion
- mon macbook pro ne peux pas passer sous lion donc est resté sous snow leopard
- je n'arrivais pas à utiliser mon ical icloud sur mon MBP 

MAIS en créant un compte CalDAV sur mon MBP et en utilisant "p01-caldav.icloud.com" comme serveur mon cal s'est mis à jour.
J'ai donc mes 2 calendrier identiques grace à icloud.

Voilà, bonne journée.


----------



## Yumie (18 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour, 
Juste pour vous dire que la transition vers iCloud c'est déroulé sans problème. Jutilise maintenant mon ancien compte mobile me en tant que compte iCloud et je dispose d'office de 25 go au lieu de 5. Il y a juste les contacts qui ont eu un pb mais ils ont été push es de mon iPhone vers iCloud. L'idisk est toujours accessible mais les calendriers et contacts ne le sont que sur le compte iCloud. ( le panneau iCloud n'est disponible que sur lion je crois par contre)
Pour les comptes mobile me familiaux je n'en ai aucune idées.


----------



## F118I4 (23 Octobre 2011)

J' expose mon problème:

J' ai un MBA sous Lion et un iPhone sous ancien OS avant 4.0.
J' ai crée une adresse iCloud tout fonction à peu prêt sur mon MBA par contre sur mon iPhone la sync mail pense que c' est un MobileMe (ancien firmware) du coup impossible de relever mon courrier: le mot de passe ne veut pas s' enregistrer.
Donc j' ai fait la manipe à la main "créer un compte autres" dans mail j' arrive à recevoir les mail mais impossible d' en envoyer serveur smpt.me.com ne fonctionne pas, pour iCloud le serveur est différent? ou le port? merci de m' informer. Ca serait sympa comme tout de régler mon problème.


----------



## F118I4 (23 Octobre 2011)

problème résolu: http://gadgetgizmodo.blogspot.com/2011/07/access-icloud-email-on-ios-4-os-x-snow.html


----------



## sinnouhé (29 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous 

pour info, la procédure marche sur mon mac book pro 10.6.8 darwin

NB j ne sais pas ce qu'est darwin, à la lecture de vos messages, j'ai vainement taché de trouver du lion ou du leopard, sans succes...


----------



## r e m y (29 Octobre 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> Ah bon? moi il ne me demande rien...
> 
> Je copie donc ici les textes
> 
> ...




Bon pour la synchro du Carnet d'adresses sous SnowLeopard, une fois la migration faite de MobileMe vers iCloud, c'est mort sauf si Apple corrige le bug de Carnet d'adresses sous SnowLeo, car celui-ci, même s'il sait se connecter à un serveur CardDAV, ne sait pas interpréter correctement des identifiants utilisant le caractère @.
Or, l'identifiant à entrer est son adresse @me.com !!

On est donc suspendu à la bonne volonté d'Apple de rendre SnowLeopard compatible (au moins partiellement) avec iCloud! (car ils ne corrigeront pas ce bug, qui existe depuis Leopard, si ils restent sur leur position d'imposer Lion pour utiliser iCloud)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h56 ----------




r e m y a dit:


> L'un de mes Macs n'est pas compatible Lion
> ...
> et plein d'autres raisons encore....



J'oubliais... je n'ai pas d'iPhone, mais un téléphone Sony Ericson que je synchronise avec mon Mac grâce à iSync qui n'existe plus sous Lion.


----------



## ewhatis (18 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour
Quand je tente de migrer mon compte mobileme ver icloud, je suis automatiquement redirigé vers la page de localisation de nom iPhone. J'ai tenté à plusieurs reprises, tapé manuellement l'adresse du site de migration (*me/move), etc etc, mais je suis tj redirigé vers le site de localisation de mon iphone.
Même les experts mac d'expresslane n'arrivent pas à résoudre le problème.
Pour info j'ai un MB MP pro avec Lion, et un Iphone 4S.
Si quelqu'un a un conseil, je le prend bien volontiers !!!
@+
laurent


----------



## Solun' (12 Janvier 2012)

des news fraiches à ce sujet ?
L'échéance du 30 juin 2012 approche...


----------



## r e m y (13 Janvier 2012)

Solun' a dit:


> des news fraiches à ce sujet ?
> L'échéance du 30 juin 2012 approche...



Quel type de news attends-tu?

IL n'y a rien de neuf sur le sujet! le 30 juin MobileMe sera désactivé et ceux qui veulent conserver leurs adresses mac.com ou me.com DOIVENT migrer vers iCloud, avec tous les désagréments et pertes de fonctionnalités que ça entraine, en particulier pour ceux qui n'ont pas comme système d'exploitation Lion ou supérieur (Vista ou Seven)


----------



## Solun' (13 Janvier 2012)

Effetivement je n'ai pas été très précis...

Je m'intéresse plutôt aux *possibilités pour exploiter iCloud en restant sur Snow Leopard* côté Mac (et iOS 5 côté iPhone), et notamment pour les fonctions suivantes :
- mails
- contacts
- calendriers

En + de MobileMe, j'utilise aussi Google Mail et Agenda pour un autre usage, mais l'intégration d'Agenda à iCal est assez désastreuse... et j'aime bien iCal et je voudrais conserver mon adresse @me.com

Mais peut-être existe-t-i ldes alternatives intéressantes que je ne connais pas.

Pour le reste, j'ai migré iDisk sur Dropbox (excellent), et bientôt Flickr ou autre pour les galeries photos.

Quant au choix de rester sous SL, j'ai pas trop envie d'abandonner cet OS très réactif et qui me satisfait très bien, pour un Lion qui semble "ramer" un peu sur les "vieux" Mac. Sans parler de vérifier la conformité de tous mes logiciels et imprimantes...


----------



## r e m y (13 Janvier 2012)

OK bcp plus clair et tu es dans la même situation que moi.

Donc a priori on est toujours au même point.

Après migration MobileMe vers iCloud, on peut paramétrer manuellement Mail pour relever ses comptes @mac.com ou @me.com (et a priori rien à modifier par rapport au paramétrage MobileMe:  http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4864 )

Pour iCal, on peut paramétrer manuellement aussi (voir plus haut)

Par contre pour Carnet d'adresse, pas de solution en raison du bug de Carnet d'adresse de SnowLeopard et que visiblement Apple n'a pas prévu de corriger (mauvaise interprétation du caractère @ dans le nom d'utilisateur)


----------



## Solun' (13 Janvier 2012)

Merci. 

Plus qu'à espérer qu'ils se décident à faire une petite MAJ de SL juste avant l'échéance fatidique...


----------



## F118I4 (13 Janvier 2012)

En fait je préfère Skydrive pour moi Skydrive n' a jamais buggé.


----------



## Franck59494 (14 Janvier 2012)

Solun' a dit:


> Merci.
> 
> Plus qu'à espérer qu'ils se décident à faire une petite MAJ de SL juste avant l'échéance fatidique...



C'est ce que j'espère également, ils ne vont pas nous imposer une mise à jour Lion quand même !


----------



## r e m y (14 Janvier 2012)

Franck59494 a dit:


> C'est ce que j'espère également, ils ne vont pas nous imposer une mise à jour Lion quand même !



Bien sûr que si! le discours officiel c'est passer à Lion coûte moins de 30 Euros...

APple ne fera rien pour ceux qui comme nous doivent rester sur SnowLeopard :sick:


----------



## Franck59494 (14 Janvier 2012)

Où peut-on savoir si son Mac supporte LION ? 
J'ai un Macbook pro de 2010...
Merci !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Janvier 2012)

iouze a dit:


> Cet iCloud
> Nous somme beaucoup parmi les utilisateurs MobileMe à utiliser iDisk, or je n'ai toujours pas vu ou pas compris ce que vont devenir les données que je synchronisaient jusqu'à l'heure.
> Je parle de fichiers stockés dans iDisk et synchronisés entre Mac, Pc, iPhone, Ipad.
> Je me fous des 5 Go gratuits, je veux un service simple et correspondant à mon besoin et ke suis prêt à payer pour ça (ce que je fais depuis 2 ou 3 ans).


Idem pour moi !

J'ai déjà rapatrié tous les documents de mon iDisk sur mon Mac mais cela veut il dire que toutes les photos postées sur MacGé et qui pointent sur mon iDisk Mobile.me vont disparaître du forum comme par enchantement le 30 juin 2012 ?

OK, il n'y a pas d'oeuvres d'art rateau, mais parfois je reprenais plaisir à re-visionner les "aventures de Kernic et Panel" avec tous les commentaires ... et sans les photos, ce n'est plus pareil ! Idem pour les posts de tous les contributeurs dont les photos pointaient sur leurs iDisks !


----------



## r e m y (26 Janvier 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Idem pour moi !
> 
> J'ai déjà rapatrié tous les documents de mon iDisk sur mon Mac mais cela veut il dire que toutes les photos postées sur MacGé et qui pointent sur mon iDisk Mobile.me vont disparaître du forum comme par enchantement le 30 juin 2012 ?
> 
> OK, il n'y a pas d'oeuvres d'art rateau, mais parfois je reprenais plaisir à re-visionner les "aventures de Kernic et Panel" avec tous les commentaires ... et sans les photos, ce n'est plus pareil ! Idem pour les posts de tous les contributeurs dont les photos pointaient sur leurs iDisks !



J'ai connu une première fois le pb quand Apple a décidé qu'on ne pouvait plus accéder à ces images stockées sur iDisk via l'URL http://homepage.mac.com.... les messages comprenant ce type de lien affiche un petit carré bleu marqué d'un ?

Maintenant ce sont les images ayant comme URL http://idisk.mac.com qui vont disparaitre

Cela dit, pour ceux qui voudraient tout de même voir les illustrations de ces messages (du moins les miens...), vous pouvez voir l'image en copiant l'URL et en remplaçant http://homepage.mac.com/remyleroy/.Public  ou http://idisk.mac.com/remyleroy/Public par
http://wwwleroy-ruet.fr/Public  la fin de l'URL (dont le nom du fichier) étant inchangé vu que j'ai tout rapatrié sur mon espace de stockage chez OVH, accessible via mon nom de domaine leroy-ruet.fr

(l'idéal serait de pouvoir éditer en bloc TOUS les messages des forums de MacG pour faire la modification d'URL en automatique)


----------



## Goliath (15 Juillet 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> ...et ici quelqu'un ayant réussi à configurer iCal via le serveur https://p01-caldav.icloud.com (et peut-être bientôt Carnet d'adresses avec le serveur https://p01-contacts.icloud.com  )
> https://discussions.apple.com/message/16352580#16352580



... iCal a arrêté de fonctionner, d'ailleurs je me demande depuis combien de temps il ne se synchronise plus, cela faisait quelques jours que je ne recevais plus de signaux sonores c'est ça qui m'a mis la puce à l'oreille. Le problème c'est que j'ai essayé différents serveurs:

p01-caldav.icloud.com
p06-caldav.icloud.com
caldav.icloud.com
icloud.com

et aucun n'arrive à se synchroniser... d'où ma question, que faut-il introduire comme adresse dans le champ "Chemin du serveur"? Merci


----------



## r e m y (15 Juillet 2012)

pour trouver le bon serveur (plutôt que de tester p01, p02, p03... au hasard), tu vas sur le site www.icloud.com, tu sélectionne le calendrier et tu choisis d'en partager un.
Tu vas récupérer ainsi l'adresse URL du calendrier partagé.

Tu verras dans cet URL le serveur qui t'est attribué






Dans mon cas il fait alors choisir p04-caldav.icloud.com


----------



## Goliath (15 Juillet 2012)

...
... je n'ai pas la même fenêtre avec le spécifications que tu as, j'ai plutôt ceci:






...je suis donc passé en suivant la manoeuvre de Sayzlim






et j'obtiens en effet le serveur P02, j'ai essayé avec:

p02-calendarws.icloud.com
p02-caldav.icloud.com

mais j'obtiens sans cesse la fenêtre de refus de connexion






...ce qui est étrange c'est que le message est direct, il n'y a même pas une période de recherche de serveur...

P.S. ...j'ai la même fenêtre pour le partage, c'était juste que je partageais mon calendrier en mode privé, en mode public j'ai la même fenêtre et le serveur est bien le P02, mais pas de connexion et de synchro ...

...tiens, après avoir relancé iCal j'ai un nouveau message:






...et sur mon portable encore un autre type de message:






...quel service de naze :sleep: et bien sûr on nous dira que pour éviter ce genre de problèmes il faut passer à Lion...


----------



## r e m y (15 Juillet 2012)

Goliath a dit:


> ......
> ...quel service de naze :sleep: et bien sûr on nous dira que pour éviter ce genre de problèmes il faut passer à Lion...



Non, je pense plutôt qu'on nous expliquera qu'il suffit de passer à MoutainLion! 
15 euro et tout est réglé! qu'ils nous diront


----------



## Goliath (15 Juillet 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Non, je pense plutôt qu'on nous expliquera qu'il suffit de passer à MoutainLion!
> 15 euro et tout est réglé! qu'ils nous diront



...oui, Lion Mountain/Lion, à mes yeux cela reste un lion... je passe à Google Calendar et au diable leur iCloud, et je pense même que je vais au fur et à mesure laisser tomber mon adresse email en me.com histoire de couper tout à fait le cordon...


----------



## r e m y (15 Juillet 2012)

sur iCal, il ne faut pas oublier cette étape de configuration (le chemin d'accès au serveur):

You need to determine the unique number which is your iCloud account number. 

The way I did it was to log in to iCloud on the web. 
Then, click on your name or picture to get your account settings page. 
If you don&#8217;t have a picture there, you may need to upload one. 
Once your picture is there, right click on it (in Safari) and choose Inspect Element. 
(If you don&#8217;t see the Inspect Element choice, you&#8217;ll need to go into Safari Preferences, go to the Advanced tab and make sure there is a check mark for &#8220;Show Develop Menu in Menu Bar&#8221;.) 

Search for contacts.icloud.com. You&#8217;ll find something like <img src=&#8221;https://pxx-contacts.icloud.com:443/nnnnnnnn/wcs/&#8230;>. 
The number in the nnnnnnnn position is your unique number. 
It may be seven, eight or nine characters. Your pxx number is right at the beginning after the https://.

The server path will be /nnnnnnnn/principal/
Make sure the port is 443 and SSL is selected.

That&#8217;s it. You may have to restart iCal to get the Calendars working.


----------



## Goliath (15 Juillet 2012)

...ça marche, un grand merci. 

Pour récapituler j'ai dû:

changer l'adresse du serveur de *P01* à *P02*
changer le port du serveur: de *8443* à *443*
changer le chemin du serveur: de  */principals/users/1.xxxxxxxxxx/* à */xxxxxxxxxx/principal/* (donc il fallait aussi enlever le 1. au début de la série de numéros). :sleep:

...ceci ne change pas mon avis sur la façon dont Apple a géré la migration MobileMe -> iCloud...


----------



## r e m y (3 Août 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> sur iCal, il ne faut pas oublier cette étape de configuration (le chemin d'accès au serveur):
> 
> You need to determine the unique number which is your iCloud account number.
> 
> ...


 
J'ai tout de même noté un problème avec iCAL (version SnowLeopard)...


Lors de la migration MobileMe vers iCloud, j'avais paramétré iCal comme précisé ci-dessus, et j'avais republié mes calendriers partagés sans soucis.

J'avais alors récupéré une URL de publication que j'ai rediffusée à tous ceux qui étaient "clients" de ces calendriers partagés et tout fonctionne bien.

Hier j'ai créé un nouveau calendrier que j'ai besoin de partager. Un choisissant "Partager" dans le menu contextuel.... erreur du serveur, impossible de partager ce calendrier


J'ai refait plusieurs tests en créant d'autres calendriers depuis iCal .. impossible de partager un nouveau calendrier (alors que bizarrement, ceux qui existaient lors de la migration MObileMe vers iCloud peuvent être partagés ou dé-partagés; Le porblème ne se produit qu'en créant des nouveaux calendriers)


J'ai essayé autre chose.
J'ai créé un calendrier sur iCal, puis je suis allé sur iCloud où j'ai bien vu ce nouveau calendrier apparaitre. J'ai demandé à la Partager depuis iCloud .... erreur avec rapport d'erreur à envoyer à Apple


J'ai dû aller sur le site www.iCloud.com, y créer ce nouveau calendrier et demander son partage depuis le site iCloud, pour que ça fonctionne.

Avec la synchro iCloud, le calendrier créé en ligne a été dupliqué sur iCAL en local sur mon Mac et apparait bien comme "partagé" (et j'ai bien le lien URL de partage)


----------



## Goliath (4 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,
...je ne sais pas si cela est dû parce que je suis encore sous SL mais j'ai pu remarquer que les emails effacé à partir de mon iPhone se retrouvent que dans la corbeille de celui-ci, pas l'ombre d'emails effacés ni dans la corbeille de mon espace email sur iCloud ni d'ailleurs dans mon application Mail, vous avez une explication? Merci.


----------



## r e m y (4 Septembre 2012)

Dans Mail sur le Mac, il faut régler "comportement des BAL" pour spécifier si les messages supprimés ou envoyés doivent être synchronisés avec le serveur ou pas.
Peut-être faut-il aussi faire ce réglages sur ton iPhone


----------



## Goliath (4 Septembre 2012)

...
... en effet dans les préférences de Mail sous SL j'ai une case à cocher "Stocker les messages supprimés sur le serveur" mais je n'arrive pas à trouver l'option correspondante sur l'iPhone...


----------

